# chain steering wheels



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

any 1 know where i can get 1 in gold?


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Summit.com


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you mean 'faded'?


----------



## robkool (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone got a real nice chromed one for cheap ??? 3 bolt GM ???


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Apr 29 2010, 07:18 AM~17338957
> *Summit.com
> *


YEA I CALLED AND THE GOLD ONES HAVE BEEN DISCONTINUED. ALL I FOUND SO FAR IS CHROME


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robkool_@Apr 29 2010, 02:40 PM~17343120
> *Anyone got a real nice chromed one for cheap ???  3 bolt GM ???
> *


how much? shoot me a pm.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone interested in any of these chains...?
$80 shipped....



























$100 shipped.....




























or $160 shipped for both








[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Look on Summit at link below, they cost 65 bucks 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-741/?rtype=10


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 2 2010, 05:31 PM~17367480
> *Look on Summit at link below, they cost 65 bucks
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/GRT-741/?rtype=10
> *


x2 :thumbsup: 

You fucking Nigg robs68 :twak: $80.00 for that shit you got at the SWAP MEET for only $15.00 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Apr 29 2010, 06:44 PM~17345459
> *YEA I CALLED AND THE GOLD ONES HAVE BEEN DISCONTINUED. ALL I FOUND SO FAR IS CHROME
> *


Hello,

Dont know why you want that gold one thats gonna fade but try Google shopping as many people got the Grant one. Below is a link to one but theres like 100+ stores that got them listed.

http://azcustomcars.com/product.php?productid=64072


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> anyone interested in any of these chains...?
> $80 shipped....
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, I'd suggest keeping that smaller one, they're getting harder and harder to find ... Very popular for the guys who are stuck on the 70s and 80s style like myself
[/quote]


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I wouldnt mind having an 11" grant. does anyone know if they still sell em?


----------



## scoott271 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello,
I Don't know why you want that gold one thats gonna fade but try Google shopping as many people got the Grant one.
___________________________________
Firewire Cable
Guitar Cable


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

GO TO A CHECKERS AND ORDER A GOLD 1 FROM THE GRANT CATALOG FOR LIKE $85 IN THE BOX


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Buy a new or used one, then take it to your local plater and have them polish it and gold plate it


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

go to grantsteerinwheels.com they got sum gold ones


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

just take one of these motherfuckers and drill the extra holes and use the horn button assembly and cap from any cheap grant chrome steering wheel along with a grant steering wheel adaptor

http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/PRODUCT/STEER...G%20WHEELS.html

trust me, ive seen it done and it works, its what i did  

x2 old school look is cool


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

what is this chain doing headed down to the brake pedal ?











you lock it up with a master lock or somethin ?


----------



## jjohn8171 (Jun 1, 2010)

Chain on steering wheel gives a terrific look but it loses up the grip of the driver.
_____________________________
Hair Care Products
Hair Products


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jun 7 2010, 06:50 PM~17721105
> *what is this chain doing headed down to the brake pedal ?
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a theft deterrent :biggrin:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

looks like grant carries them never order one tho

http://www.prostreetonline.com/pnsku/grnt-840.asp

http://www.eautoworks.com/product-Grant-219146.htm


----------

